# Il Cassero



## Silia74

Ciao a tutti,

sto facendo una traduzione italiano>spagnolo, il termine cassero, inteso come "la parte più alta e fortificata di un castello o di una fortezza" come si  può tradurre secondo voi?

Ho trovato i seguenti termini specifici in IATE, però nessuno fa riferimento specifico all'edilizia:

cimbra
formaleta
encofrado
formaleteado
cimbrado

Si tratta nello specifico, della descrizione della rocca maggiore di Assisi.
Grazie mille!!!


----------



## mimmi

Ciao, scusa, ma trattandosi della Rocca maggiore di Assisi, perché non mettere tra virgolette in italiano "Il Cassero" de San Antonio?É un monumento italiano..non so lo lascerei cosí, o in corsivo...

Ciao,

Mimmi


----------



## iinnffooss

Invece, io penso lo dovresti tradurre per la stessa ragione che non si lascia "la cupola" di San Pietro.

Dipende anche del tipo di testo per cui si fa la traduzione. Se é un testo per turisti allora non importa non trovare la parola precisa e lasciare come suggerisce mimmi. Ma se é un testo per lettori specializzati io penso che la comunità scientifica preferisce una traduzione precisa.


----------



## Silia74

E' un testo per turisti, però si tratta di una audio guida, credo che l'intento sia volutamente specifico, a giudicare da tutti i testi che ho visto.. E poi non è un monumento, è nello specifico una parte di questa fortezza che si chiama Rocca Maggiore che si chiama cassero...

Certo, alla fine, se non trovo soluzioni, lascerò così, o come avevo tradotto: el Perìmetro superior del Castillo...


----------



## iinnffooss

Si no encontramos la traducción precisa, creo que dejar el _perímetro superior_ es bastante acertado porque seguramente los visitantes no conocerán el término técnico, así que utilizar una descripción general a veces facilita el entendimiento de la explicación. Al fin y al cabo, se trata de que el visitante aprenda de lo que oye y ve, no que se sienta confuso porque no entiende las palabras que escucha.


----------



## mimmi

Claro que (siendo yo contraria en traducir todo todo todo al idioma de destino) dirigiéndose a unos turístas sería justo que aprendiesen cómo se llama realmente en italiano (aunque no es un monumento)..podrías poner "_Il Cassero_, el perímetro superior del castillo de San Antonio".

Saludos.


----------



## Antpax

mimmi said:


> Claro que (siendo yo contraria en traducir todo todo todo al idioma de destino) dirigiéndose a unos *turistas *sería justo que aprendiesen *como *se llama realmente en italiano (aunque no es un monumento)..podrías poner "_Il Cassero_, el perímetro superior del castillo de San Antonio".
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola:

Me gusta la que propone mimmi, poniendo las dos cosas. Además lo de dejar términos en italiano no es tan raro, todo el mundo conoce el _duomo_ de Milán.

Saludos.

Ant

Hola mimmi, te he quitado un par de acentos.


----------



## mimmi

Dos veces en dos días la aprobación de Ant: ¡ se me va a subir a la cabeza!..
Y gracias por los acentos: a veces aplico el "melius abundare quam deficere" y los pongo en todas partes..

Ciao!


----------



## iinnffooss

No estoy de acuerdo con mimmi. Trabajo en temas relacionados con investigación y difusión del patrimonio arquitectónico y, créanme, he hecho muchísimas y muy aburridas visitas que se pierden en tecnicismos inútiles que confunden y aburren al visitante.

El visitante (sea turista o no) requiere explicaciones cortas, precisas, ordenadas, planas y fáciles de entender (algo difícil de conseguir). El visitante tiene que recibir una cantidad de información moderada de forma que sea capaz de asimilarla (no podemos contar todo lo que nos gustaría porque eso no es todo lo que le gusta escuchar al visitante).

Para que el destinatario de la información se sienta satisfecho, hay que conseguir que se dé cuenta que está aprendiendo de lo que está escuchando (los verdaderamente buenos museos no se miden por la cantidad de objetos que muestran sino por la calidad de la muestra y su facilidad de asimilación: el Louvre es horrible en este aspecto). Y un visitante no va a aprender si:
1) no entiende el significado de las palabras
2) no asocia ese significado a lo que está viendo
3) se le da más información de la que puede asimilar (algo difícil de medir porque depende de la persona, hay que buscar un equilibrio standard)
*) a todo esto hay que sumarle la poca predisposición al aprendizaje que tienen la mayoría de visitantes que se encuentran en un momento de ocio: no van con la intención de aprender pero se sentirán muy contentos si al salir saben más de lo que sabían cuando entraron.

Tratándose de una zona como la que estamos tratando, es muy probable que el visitante vaya o venga de ver muchos otros monumentos y lugares patrimoniales, por lo que la confusión será aún mayor si en todas encuentra una saturación de información innecesaria.

Por lo tanto, si cassero tiene traducción y ésta es fácil de asociar a lo que el visitante ve en el momento que lo escucha, conviene utilizarlo. Si no encontramos traducción o ésta es un tecnicismo demasiado difícil de entender, perímetro superior es perfecto para explicar y hacer entender lo que queremos decir.


----------



## mimmi

Bueno, me parece que iinnffooss está muy puesto en el tema, así que Silia74 !es mejor que sigas su consejo!

Saludos,
Mimmi


----------



## Silia74

bene, vi ringrazio tantissimo per l'aiuto!!!

Tutte indicazioni molto preziose, in effetti lasciarla in italiano sembra la cosa migliore... Anche se devo dire che i suggerimenti che mi ha mandato iinnffooss via mail sono davvero interessanti! Direi che la soluzione finale che utilizzerò sarà: nel titolo

El perimetro superior de la Roca (_la corte_ - _il cassero)

_All'interno del testo invece

_La_ _corte_ (el patio) y _il Cassero _(la torre del homenaje)

Ehm, yo estoy de acuerdo con iinnffooss, tu deberias ver lo que han echo con estas audioguìas!
Le texto no se comprende en italiano!!! Es terrible!!!
Pero a mi me paga quien hace le audioguìas, no el pobre turista!!!! Yo tengo que hacer lo mejor que puedo, y el màs posible similar al texto italiano...

Què piensas de mi soluccion final?


----------



## iinnffooss

Aún a riesgo de ser pesado:

Si decides quedarte con "torre del homenaje" como la traducción de _cassero_, te advierto que es incorrecto, aunque sí es cierto que se le aproxima. A pesar de ello, puedes utilizar "torre del homenaje" porque no es un tecnicismo desconocido y prácticamente todo hispanoparlante sabrá a qué te refieres. 

De otra forma, si dices _cassero_ en lugar de _torre del homenaje_, estarás confundiendo al visitante hispanoparlante porque la palabra casero tiene muchos y distintos significados en castellano. Así que, de no encontrar traducción, mejor utilizar incorrectamente_ torre del homenaje_ o en su defecto_ perímetro superior_. Pero sigo pensando que dejar _cassero_ es la opción menos buena.


----------



## Silia74

Està bien, 

porquè dices que torre del homenaje està incorrecto? Porquè lo has comprendido desde el texto?

De otra manera, si pongo

_Il cassero_, o sea la la torre del homenaje, 

no està claro segun ti?


----------



## Antpax

iinnffooss said:


> Aún a riesgo de ser pesado:
> 
> Si decides quedarte con "torre del homenaje" como la traducción de _cassero_, te advierto que es incorrecto, aunque sí es cierto que se le aproxima. A pesar de ello, puedes utilizar "torre del homenaje" porque no es un tecnicismo desconocido y prácticamente todo hispanoparlante sabrá a qué te refieres.
> 
> De otra forma, si dices _cassero_ en lugar de _torre del homenaje_, estarás confundiendo al visitante hispanoparlante porque la palabra casero tiene muchos y distintos significados en castellano. Así que, de no encontrar traducción, mejor utilizar incorrectamente_ torre del homenaje_ o en su defecto_ perímetro superior_. Pero sigo pensando que dejar _cassero_ es la opción menos buena.


 
Supongo que como todo, es opinable. 

Coincido en que Torre del Homenaje no es lo mismo que el "cassero", según la definición que se puso al principio del hilo. En lo que no coincido es en tu oposición frontal al uso de _cassero._ Mi experiencia se reduce a visitante de este tipo de lugares y monumentos y nunca me ha importado que se use una palabra en el idioma local y una explicación.

Si se trata de una exposición hablada, si se dice con el acento adecuado no creo que haya confusión con el "casero" español y si es para una guía escrita, se pondría en cursiva. En definitiva, sigo pensando que la mejor es la de mimmi, pero claro es la simple opinión de un profano en la materia.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## iinnffooss

Torre del homenaje no es lo mismo que cassero: http://www.paesaggimedievali.it/luoghi/RSS/RSS8.html  (Rocca San Silvestro, un castillo que he visitado personalmente y de cuya torre y cassero tengo fotos que claramente los diferencian)

La torre del homenaje es el edificio central, que se encuentra integrado en el "cassero", o perímetro superior. Nos falta saber la traducción de _cassero_, pero no es enteramente correcto decir tdh ya que tdh es sólo una parte.


----------



## Silia74

No Ant, la definicion del principio yo la he encontrada en el diccionario italiano (yo tengo que decir que no tenìa idea de lo que fuese este cassero en italiano, lo conocia solo para las naves), pero desde el texto que me han enviado para las traducciones puede tratarse efectivamente de la torre del homenaje, yo no encuentro una foto de l'interior de esta roca mayor, però de los esquemas tecnicos que me ha enviado iinnffooss, me parece que la torre del homenaje podrìa ser...


----------



## chlapec

Hola,
yo soy de Lugo, en España. Aquí hay una muralla romana con 2000 años de antigüedad, y a todo su perímetro superior se le denomina *"el adarve".* ¿A ver si va a ser eso?

DRAE:
*adarve:*
*1. *m. Muro de una fortaleza.

*2. *m. Camino situado en lo alto de una muralla, detrás de las almenas; en fortificación moderna, en el terraplén que queda después de construido el parapeto.


----------



## Silia74

pero a ver la foto de la roca al exterior, podrìa ser la tdh tambien, no?

Repito: el perimetro superior es una mìa traduccion, en el texto se habla simplemente de corte y cassero, ningun detaille màs!!

para ver la foto de la rocca maggiore: buscar rocca maggiore assisi en imagenes en google!


----------



## chlapec

Guardate quello che ho trovato in (www.castillosasociacion.es/Glosario.htm)

++*Torre del homenaje, torre mayor, macho*.- La torre más importante y dominante en un castillo, que es su puesto de mando y su reducto de seguridad. Allí se prestaba juramento de fidelidad al rey o señor. Por todo ello recibió el apelativo de homenaje o dominio. […]**
Al-Bergfried, Hauptturm; cat- torre de l´homenatge, mestra o major; fr-donjon, tour maitresse, grosse tour, ant. dangon; in-keep, great tower, donjon, ant. kep(e), dong(e)on; *it-mastio, maschio, torre maestra, torre castellana, cassero*; por-torre de menagem.

**Regla 16 -  seguir el enlace para más información


----------



## iinnffooss

No es adarve. Lo había considerado al principio pero definitivamente no es lo mismo. Un adarve es algo similar (o igual pero con nombre árabe, como mucha terminología histórica de construcciones militares) a un paso de ronda: http://www.lacoctelera.com/myfiles/segundoaula21/castillo-medieval.jpg

Claramente diferente del "cassero" del link en un post anterior en Rocca San Silvestro (imagen por cierto tomada de la web de la Universidad de Siena, puntera en el mundo encuanto a Arqueología de la Arquitectura medieval).


----------



## Silia74

*O*k, ok, ahora pongo el texto, asì todos pueden comprender lo de que hablamos:
pero es en italiano!

CORTE  E  CASSERO

Cuore dell’intero fortilizio, nel cassero centrale vi si accede attraverso una porta a saracinesca Entrando ora nel castello ci troviamo nella corte centrale pavimentata con mattoni originali.
L’accesso al cassero avvienne attraversando la corte centrale. La struttura era destinata ad ospitare la cucina, il mulino, il forno, i dormitori per le milizie e una cappella; i solai che dividevano l’edificio in due piani sovrapposti sono quasi del tutto crollati. 

No es el maschio, esta fortaleza tiene 2 maschio, que yo he traducido "torrion", y 4 o 5 torres, y para estas tengo otros textos especificos!!

Este cassero debe ser como un edificio puesto en el interior del castillo, si no como puede ser que ospitaba la cocina, el molino, el horno, los dormitorios de las tropas y una capilla ?


----------



## iinnffooss

Una tdh nunca hospeda capilla, cocina, molino (que debe estar cerca de un curso de agua, no en lo más alto) y mucho menos dormitorios para tropas. Todo eso está en el patio central, que es a lo que se está refiriendo el texto sin duda.

Si no recibo una respuesta precisa de mis amigos de Siena (algo que podría tardar días..) yo me quedaría con tdh, que es perfectamente entendible y muy cercano a "cassero" (o incluso lo mismo, ya que parece ser un término un tanto ambiguo cuya definición podría perfectamente servir para tdh).

Con esto doy por zanjado el tema hasta recibir respuesta desde Siena.


----------



## chlapec

Silia74 said:


> No es el maschio, esta fortaleza tiene 2 maschio, que yo he traducido "torrion", y 4 o 5 torres, y para estas tengo otros textos especificos!!
> 
> Este cassero debe ser como un edificio puesto en el interior del castillo, si no como puede ser que *acogiese* la cocina, el molino, el horno, los dormitorios de las tropas y una capilla ?


----------



## Silia74

Perfecto iinnffooss!

Como puedes ver el texto en italiano es escrito mal! Tu porque lo sabes que estas cosas no pueden estar en el tdh, pero para mì esto podrìa ser... Es el texto que es terrible...

Gracias chlapec para la correccion de gramatica!!!

Tengo que enviar las traducciones este viernes... esperamos que llegue algo en tiempo!


----------



## iinnffooss

No hemos encontrado traducción para _cassero._

Personalmente, utilizaría _tdh_, pero la idea de _perímetro superior fortificado_ me parece también adecuada. 

Una posibilidad es que ni siquiera tenga traducción. A menudo ocurre que el vocabulario arquitectónico-artístico-arqueológico es más rico en italiano que en español y que lo que nosotros llamamos _tdh_ en conjunto (recinto perimetral incluído), en italiano se divida en _torre+cassero_.

Otra posiblidad es que ese elemento sea típico de los castillos italianos pero no se encuentre en otras partes de Europa, por lo que no tiene una traducción a otros idiomas.

No se me ocurre nada más. Buena suerte con el resto de la traducción


----------



## 0scar

Yo le pondría _torre maestra_, se entiende fácil, es sinónimo de _torre de homenaje_ y está en el DRAE. Se puede decir igual en italiano y es  sinónimo de_ cassero _

*torre maestra*
*1. *f. La dominante y más fuerte,
DRAE

*càs|se|ro
*s.m.
1 TS arch., la parte più elevata e fortificata di un castello 
De Mauro


----------



## Neuromante

Hoy una amiga arqueóloga a la que pedí ayuda me ha dicho que en español sería "fresquera"
Para encontrarlo tuvo que remontarse al latín y buscar equivalencias cruzadas para los dos idiomas. Por lo visto es un término medieval completamente en desuso y por eso no aparece en los diccionarios.


----------



## iinnffooss

Neuromante, me temo que "fresquera" es totalmente errónea. Consulta la Wikipedia y el DRAE para ver lo que es una fresquera y luego repasa los posts de este hilo para leer la definición de _cassero_: ni se acercan  

No sólo las fresqueras no estaban para nada fortificadas sino que mucho menos se solían colocar en la parte más alta del castillo, sino en la más baja, bien excavada en la roca madre y protegida del sol (generalmente hacia el Norte o Este, por donde el sol calienta menos cuando da porque por la mañana aún no es demasiado fuerte). La traducción aproximada de fresquera al italiano es _cisterna_, si bien en las fresqueras rara vez se almacenaba agua, pero seguro que no _cassero_.


----------



## 0scar

Puede haber una confusión con _casera_, un lugar para guardar quesos.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo solo he transmitido lo que me ha dicho una arqueóloga, que me advirtió que la palabra la había sacado de libros de arqueología buscando la etimología y que en la actualidad ya no se usa por lo que no está en los diccionarios comunes, como ya dije. Además, le había explicado las distintas opciones que se barajaban y le hice una descripción con lo que contaba con esa información.

Sobre lo de releer todos los post, ya lo hice; *justo antes de postear la última vez*. Y no vi ningún problema en que se tratara de un lugar elevado para poder airear productos perecederos (O incluso para habitarlo en periodos cálidos) De hecho, si según la Wikipedia y la RAE, actualmente significa "Especie de jaula que se coloca en sitio ventilado para conservar frescos algunos líquidos o comestibles" (Lo miré, pero ya lo sabía) es muy posible que en origen se refiriera a un lugar ventilado del castillo y no a una cisterna. Y que se perdiera, no ya la palabra sino él mismo concepto (Si no hay a qué definir, no hay palabra con que nombrarlo) 

Sobre "un lugar para guardar quesos"... creo que este no es el foro más apto para eso.


----------



## Euridice66

A ver, qué os parece muro de cinta o muro perimetral. Al Cassero de Siena se le define en las guías como "cinta muraria". Propongo: el muro perimetral superior/muro de cinta superior o Cassero (para que el personal sepa como se dice en italiano, igual le hace gracia el nombre, precisamente porque en castellano es algo totalmente diferente) Si se deja el nombre italiano, hay que marcar bien la disyunción, pues se trata de un audio, si no, nos arriesgamos a que el personal se despiste. Esto depende de la calidad del audio. Si no es buena, mejor que sigas los consejos de infoss: claro y conciso


----------



## Merxe

Definitivamente "il cassero" es el perímetro o área fortificada.


----------

